# SOUTH TEXAS BBQ COOK OFFS



## dcmak (Aug 11, 2015)

Looking  do a little cook offs in the future. Im sure it is on the internet somewhere but I cant find like a legit list of up coming cook offs. If anyone knows of a website or sites that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## txjay (Aug 13, 2015)

You can look through this list and see if there is something close to you. 

http://www.lonestarbarbecue.com/2015-cook-off/


----------

